# utrogestan 100mg (help please)



## SuziDee (Mar 8, 2011)

I was so in my own little world the day of Embryo Transfer last Friday that I happily sailed past the pharmacy in Prague with my prescription for shedloads of Utrogestan 100mg to take me through to the pregnancy test (16th of May) and beyond to the 12 week of pregnancy if I had a BFP.

From my mock cycle I have enough left to get me through to Monday afternoon the 9th of May. I won't have any for Monday night's dose onwards.

I still have the prescription, but short of having visions of flying all the way back to Prague just to cash in the script, is there any way of getting exactly the same product over here? Would my prescription be valid at Tamworth for instance? If so, how would I go about it?

I would chew my nails if I had any.... is there anyone who could possibly help me with some advice? I would be eternally grateful.

SuziDee


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I believe that Czech republic is an EEA country - in which case the prescription is valid in the Uk, provided the pharmacist can verify the doctor is valid and registered and is happy to supply against the document you have.

You would have to pay for it privately.

If you have trouble obtaining it fertility2u have attached doctors who are willing to countersign foreign prescriptions (for a fee) to make them UK valid.
http://www.fertility2u.com/shipping-&-international

/links


----------



## SuziDee (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Hazel, I shall look into this today. 

SuziDee


----------

